# List of Bloodlines



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Just curious if there a list of all the bloodlines for the APBT???


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

It would be one massive scroll to put them all on a list 

Not too sure if this helps I Bloodlines Stories


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> It would be one massive scroll to put them all on a list
> 
> Not too sure if this helps I Bloodlines Stories


Thanks!


----------

